# Solved: Excel spreadsheet says that it is read only



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have an Excel spreadsheet, shared over the network and anytime I try to make and save changes over the network, it tells me that the spreadsheet is read only.

I've checked the attributes of the folder, and the file itself, and it does not indicate that it is read only 

I'm using Office 2007 Ultimate and Windows Vista on the machine I'm doing the editing on, and Office 2003 and Windows XP Home on the laptop where the share folder/file resides, if that makes a difference.

I've also checked permissions, and it's checked for Unrestricted Access


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

did you also check the ntfs permissions in addition to the file perms? I'm not that familiar with office 2k7 but the early reports in have not been good regarding playing well with others....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

also maybe check event log for more specific answers than 'locked'.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi valis, thanks for the quick reply.

No, I haven't, how would I go about doing that


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, more info  I looked at the folder itself, and after I take the read only off, and apply, the next time I check, it's marked read only again


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that's usually a permissions issue somewhere.....you may want to apply the permissions not only to the file but also to the folder in which it resides, then apply the 'to all child objects' on the folder perms.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

for the event log, start > run > eventvwr.msc, look in either apps or system for any exclamtion points; to copy them to your clipboard, click the two pieces of paper button, then paste them back here for perusals.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

valis said:


> that's usually a permissions issue somewhere.....you may want to apply the permissions not only to the file but also to the folder in which it resides, then apply the 'to all child objects' on the folder perms.


Yeah, I tried everything there. It keeps putting the green back into the read-only box 

I'm almost positive that this folder was shared before and I could save to it from XP Pro.

I may reboot into that OS and test that theory.........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

valis said:


> for the event log, start > run > eventvwr.msc, look in either apps or system for any exclamtion points; to copy them to your clipboard, click the two pieces of paper button, then paste them back here for perusals.


Nothing there other than my forced reboot when my mouse battery died earlier today


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just for kicks and grins, copy the file, and try to access the copied file. If it lets you modify it, rename the other one 'file_old' (until you are sure all hte data is there) and work off the copied folder. 

Let me know if that works.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that works.................I copied it from the laptop, saved to desktop, made changes and saved to desktop again....then opened it and saved it across the network to the laptop  What gives???????????


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

file probably got corrupted somewhere along the way....hey, you're the shell mvp....you know more about this stuff than I do! 

glad it works.......that's the important thing........

that, and not getting *smacked*.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, but this was an EXCEL problem 

Thanks again......hopefully it stays fixed 

I save my *SMACKS* for those dungeon forums


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

cool.....just glad it worked....


----------

